# Russo Power equipment- BEWARE!!!



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok folks, the results are in. Just shy of $1,100 worth of damage was done to my truck by the fine people at Russo Power Equipment. This is a long read, but if you have ever considered them, let me save you the money and stress!

I dropped off my 94 F350 for the spreader to be repaired. The carb needed to be rebuilt. I was quoted a price of $359.67 for a rebuild and "complete tune up". I agreed to this, and the "work" was "completed". Russo is open until 4pm. I arranged for a ride from someone and arrived about 3:15 to pick up the truck. Paid the bill, was given the key and went out to the truck and guess what? Spreader doesn't run. Cool.....**** happens, I'm sure it's something simple. Go back inside, explain to the phone clerks (who by the way, are absolutely clueless on the stuff they sell and service. Go ahead and ask one of them a technical question) and the phone clerk gets on the two way radio for assistance. A guy shows up, we go outside, and he agrees it won't start. I was thankful for the second opinion. He then explains that all the "technicians" are gone for the day. You get that? Open until four, but anyone with a clue about what customers are picking up are sent home at 3:00. So my only option is to to leave it for tomorrow. I agree and ask that they void my purchase that I just made TEN minutes ago, and they say that's not possible because of they way they do their accounting. Having worked in retail, I know that they're bs'ing as its a simple function on the machine. But hey, Russo has been around a long time, I trust them.

I get 15 minutes from there and I get a call from Russo. Here's where it gets really good. "Eddie" says "we had a problem pulling the truck in". I ask what the problem was. Answer......."The driveshaft fell off". Huh?! I ask them how in the world does a driveshaft "fall off". He has no answer and simply asked if I will be towing the truck off the lot!! I explain that the truck will NOT be leaving their premises until the spreader that I paid for (inoperable still) is properly repaired. 

I call the next day and talk to a manager (John) and asked what we were going to do about the driveshaft. I explain that there is no way a driveshaft falls off. He says "Well Bob, the truck is VERY VERY old". I disagree and say that 20 years is old sure, but not some relic of a bygone era. I also state it's a 1 ton truck with a manual, and a 460. It's designed for hard work. It's not as if I had a 1/2 ton truck working over its head. John then says the truck was rusty underneath (shocking that an Illinois vehicle would be rusty underneath) and that it failed naturally. I explained that the truck has pushed snow twice this season, and if it was going to fail, it would stand to reason it would fail under the load of pushing snow........not moving forward on a bare lot with zero load. I suggest that his driver either dumped the clutch, his foot slipped off the clutch, or revved the hell out of it and slammed it into gear. Remember.....they were annoyed because they had to work on it again for free. John then explains he has 20 years experience in the auto industry. I explain that I also have over a decade in the industry. John is of the mind that the springs in the clutch disc would have blown apart if the vehicle was improperly shifted and that the joints would have held up. I offer up my supposition again and state that it's a pretty common school of thought that the joint is the weak link of any drive train, thus all the warning regarding wheel hop, excessive spinning etc.

Solution? He says that ALL areas of the lot are video monitored and he will let me watch the tapes that prove they did nothing more than pull away slowly. I agree to that since it will conclusively end the argument. 

I call the next day and now get John AND "Andy" who is the head honcho of the store. They have watched the tapes and both agree that their driver did nothing wrong. He clearly was "slowly driving away". They are however sympathetic and "want to help".

I ask if I can see the tapes. Answer? "No". They explain that the digital versions of the tapes are not made yet. Huh??? I said "But you saw the tapes" they said yes, and once we get them on a digital format we can let you see them. I explain that "digital" can mean edited and again ask to see the same tapes they did, as proposed by them yesterday! I am told "well the tapes are in our IT room." Again, this makes no sense so I ask "Well then can I go in the IT room with you to see these tapes?" The answer again is "No". But they restate that they feel bad and would like to refund my entire $359.67 for the spreader (which is now repaired). 

So let me get this straight. You claim you did nothing wrong. You have video evidence that backs that claim. However, you won't show that evidence and you'll give me all my money back? How's that smell to everyone else?

By the way......here's the extent of the damage of "the driveshaft fell off" and their driver "slowly pulling away". 

1. Yoke at back of trans / front driveshaft destroyed. 
2. Center support bearing mount, completely ripped down from frame of truck 
3. One Ujoint sheared clear through the top. Not the cap, the joint itself. 
4. Ears on rear driveshaft broken off
5. Exhaust knocked into two pieces by flopping driveshaft. 

All that carnage from a "slowly pulling away" driver.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You holding back a few details like the tow charges, trailer rental, and most importantly time.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

All that stuff sounds pretty common on an old rusty plow truck from a smooth and slow start... 

That sucks man...


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Well Shame shame on Russos


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2103969 said:


> You holding back a few details like the tow charges, trailer rental, and most importantly time.


Yeah, I wanted to keep the length down to a simple Shakesperian novel.



Philbilly2;2103972 said:


> All that stuff sounds pretty common on an old rusty plow truck from a smooth and slow start...
> 
> That sucks man...


Lol


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I've bought lots of stuff from Russo on line and E Bay, never had a problem. Too bad they have a crappy tech and management that covers for him. Perhaps a family member or gay lover of the boss?

Honest mechanics are a prize commodity, we make sure to take good care of ours. Homemade cookies and candy go a long way too.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Ask them for their insurance company info.
Is making a claim possible. Get somelegal advice. Thats really sucks. And it smells fishy


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Better talk to Frank himself. He well help you get this worked out


----------



## grkstl2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I bought salt from Russo once, I hope they understand we are a tight knit community and the word will spread. I will not be using them for anything in the future. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy crapola!

Not what I was expecting. 

Of course someone popped the clutch,they must think you're really stupid.


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

R&R Yard Design;2104003 said:


> Better talk to Frank himself. He well help you get this worked out


SAWBOY,

I hope this happens for you. You need to speak with the owners. They should be honest with you in regard to your truck and make it right.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

R&R Yard Design;2104003 said:


> Better talk to Frank himself. He well help you get this worked out


Sorry, it sounds like you have a personal relationship with him, so this will hit you wrong, but F Frank, and F Russo. Do you think that whoever's in charge isn't already aware of this situation, but did nothing to rectify it? I say F Russo, and they will never get one thin dime out of my pocket.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

If I found the damage youre describing under my truck, I would have immediately called the police and filed a complaint for physical damage to personal property, and forced them to provide the video of it happening.


Stories like this are the exact reason I work on my own vehicles, or if necessary, when someone else has to work on them, I stay at the shop during the repair...

Freakin f tards


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2104080 said:


> Sorry, it sounds like you have a personal relationship with him, so this will hit you wrong, but F Frank, and F Russo. Do you think that whoever's in charge isn't already aware of this situation, but did nothing to rectify it? I say F Russo, and they will never get one thin dime out of my pocket.


Bravo...

Well said


----------



## birchwood (Feb 13, 2009)

Hopefully they will do something about this, after this post. What location was it?


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, that is a lot of damage. Sorry to hear about all the trouble.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

File a police report now and tell the cops there is a video ,this way it don't get eased by accident.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats is terrable those kinda places give mechanics a bad rap. Being a mechanic for 15 years in a heavy equipment enviorment and a avid offroad/rockcrawler that sir is all abuse. The fact they all try to hude it is just horrible.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a couple very good friends that are attorneys. Seeing one this Saturday on an unrelated matter, but I'll definitely discuss with him.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2104026 said:


> Holy crapola!
> 
> Not what I was expecting.
> 
> Of course someone popped the clutch,they must think you're really stupid.


Yep. For sure they dumped the clutch.



Dogplow Dodge;2104096 said:


> Bravo...
> 
> Well said


Agreed. Well said.



birchwood;2104108 said:


> Hopefully they will do something about this, after this post. What location was it?


Schiller Park, IL



dheavychevy38;2104118 said:


> Thats is terrable those kinda places give mechanics a bad rap. Being a mechanic for 15 years in a heavy equipment enviorment and a avid offroad/rockcrawler that sir is all abuse. The fact they all try to hude it is just horrible.


Thanks man. That's what I told both of the managers. I said to break that much stuff, clearly there was abuse. That's not a one component failure. It's straight up carnage.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I would have broken some noses, no lie. [email protected] my stuff up intentionally? Hells no.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I've look at some of their stuff online. After this I won't be giving them any business, unless they make it right. Even then, it might be hard to forget about this. This is rediculous. Hope they see this and make it right.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

People, LISTEN!!! They have no intention of making it right. If they did, they wouldn't have covered it up. All they had to do is let him look at the actual video tape of the incident, not the edited digital copies. That's all you need to know that they have absolutely no intention of making it right. They made a concerted effort to cover it up in the first place. And if Bob does happen to get some relief from them it will only be because he's spoken to a lawyer and they made some phone calls or gave Russo some other kind of pressure. Not because they wanted to "do the right thing".


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

That sucks sorry man. I have just bought some stuff online and had good service.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2104143 said:


> People, LISTEN!!! They have no intention of making it right. If they did, they wouldn't have covered it up. All they had to do is let him look at the actual video tape of the incident, not the edited digital copies. That's all you need to know that they have absolutely no intention of making it right. They made a concerted effort to cover it up in the first place. And if Bob does happen to get some relief from them it will only be because he's spoken to a lawyer and they made some phone calls or gave Russo some other kind of pressure. Not because they wanted to "do the right thing".


Dont forget that they gave him back almost $400 for the work on the spreader. The only reason they're willing to eat that is because it's going to cost a s-ton to fix the driveline on the truck and they're trying to make it look like they are doing Bob a favor. Good luck with whatever happens, hopefully you come out on top


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

peteo1;2104171 said:


> Dont forget that they gave him back almost $400 for the work on the spreader. The only reason they're willing to eat that is because it's going to cost a s-ton to fix the driveline on the truck and they're trying to make it look like they are doing Bob a favor. Good luck with whatever happens, hopefully you come out on top


Sent a shop a spreader that needs work, ends up with a broken completely fckd truck AND his spreader still doesn't work. He was better off beforehand


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2104143 said:


> People, LISTEN!!! They have no intention of making it right. If they did, they wouldn't have covered it up. All they had to do is let him look at the actual video tape of the incident, not the edited digital copies. That's all you need to know that they have absolutely no intention of making it right. They made a concerted effort to cover it up in the first place. And if Bob does happen to get some relief from them it will only be because he's spoken to a lawyer and they made some phone calls or gave Russo some other kind of pressure. Not because they wanted to "do the right thing".


 Their (the store) intentional coverup is, however, what appears to be some sort of chargeable offense, even though it would probably be a misdemeanor. If they lied to the cops investigating it (which should be happening right now) then they could face more legal actions. Under "respondent superior", they're liable for an employees deeds if they were accidental. If malice or intent on the employees part can be proven, then they're off the hook and the employee would have to be the one charged.

I've bought a few times from them in the past. That is over now..


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

I have had bad experience with there cheep parts purchased solid rubber front mower tires the cracked and fell off rim in 2 days and they said it was my fault funny the old ones wore down to cord of the tire junk junk


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;2104186 said:


> Their (the store) intentional coverup is, however, what appears to be some sort of chargeable offense, even though it would probably be a misdemeanor. If they lied to the cops investigating it (which should be happening right now) then they could face more legal actions. Under "respondent superior", they're liable for an employees deeds if they were accidental. If malice or intent on the employees part can be proven, then they're off the hook and the employee would have to be the one charged.
> 
> I've bought a few times from them in the past. That is over now..


I agree with you completely. However, my point was just to let the people saying "Hope they make it right" know that even if Bob got a full refund for his repair bills, the shop's only doing it under pressure, and not because it's the right thing to do. So, even if Bob comes out completely on top of this one (which I doubt will happen unfortunately), they didn't do it with good intentions, just to cover their ass. So I still wouldn't spend one cent at their establishment.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Harleyjeff;2104226 said:


> I agree with you completely. However, my point was just to let the people saying "Hope they make it right" know that even if Bob got a full refund for his repair bills, the shop's only doing it under pressure, and not because it's the right thing to do. So, even if Bob comes out completely on top of this one (which I doubt will happen unfortunately), they didn't do it with good intentions, just to cover their ass. So I still wouldn't spend one cent at their establishment.


You sir are 100% correct. Had they stepped in right away and said we will take care of this on our dime then I am sure we would be having a completely different discussion right now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Bossman 92;2104283 said:


> You sir are 100% correct. Had they stepped in right away and said we will take care of this on our dime then I am sure we would be having a completely different discussion right now.


You're right.

You'd be praising management for admitting what happened, and warning about the idiots who work there as drivers or mechanics (whomever blasted the truck).

If the culprit was fired, and the truck got fixed on their dime, then maybe the story would have never made it here at all.

The asinine part of this whole story ? Most likely, depending on type held, the Russo's business operations insurance policy would have covered all the damage, minus the deductible. Bad PR will go a whole lot further than that deductible would have.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

sucks for you... sounds like someone was angry at something though. Whats the cost of the damage to the truck, surely more than $369. Request IN WRITING that you want a copy of the video tape and if they don't hand it over, forward a repair bill to them for the cost to repair the truck, sounds like you'll need to go to court over it though. Documentation is key.


----------



## 2005STX (Jan 7, 2014)

Sawboy;2104129 said:


> Yep. For sure they dumped the clutch.
> 
> Agreed. Well said.
> 
> ...


I was just gonna ask you if it was the one on irving park rd. Not surprised I have been going there for years just to pick up odds and ends cause no one else has the stuff and there customer service and employees are horrible. I told even bother talking to them anymore I just walk in grab what I need and walk out


----------



## 2005STX (Jan 7, 2014)

Who do you use to work on your equipment? I have been going to cesars in bridgeview for years and they are good people always willing to help, and can work on anything and get anything you need. Its close to Im in LaGrange rite by you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2005STX;2111185 said:


> Who do you use to work on your equipment? I have been going to cesars in bridgeview for years and they are good people always willing to help, and can work on anything and get anything you need. Its close to Im in LaGrange rite by you.


His normal guy is expensive as hell as was busy.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Needless to say I'll never go back there. At the time, they were all that I knew of. The good news is that now I've got other places to go to based on info from this thread. The other good news is that when I had the truck being repaired, I had the front stuff done as a preemptive measure. Truck was always in great shape, now it's an absolute tank. 

Suburban Drive Line really does great work, and they do it quickly as well. 

Last bit of good news, I know for a fact that their dishonesty has cost them at least $6,000 in sales from a friend of mine who heads up an account for a municipality that USED to do biz with them.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

terrapro;2104170 said:


> That sucks sorry man. I have just bought some stuff online and had good service.


Just got a part from them yesterday. I won't spend another dime there unless they make this right.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

sawboy, i have the xact same truck with a stick and 4x4(dually) and have only broken the tailshaft off the tranny once from a u joint that snapped down the road.
I would file a police report and demand their video of them driving it.
also, go back and look o se if any tire chirp marks are their in their lot from your truck.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Bottom line, The truck drove in there it should surely drive out, These issues is not something that could go bad from sitting. WTF some young ram rod or hillbilly seen that 460 and manual and beat the hell out of it. Call the cops, Any reasonable person will no they destroyed your truck. This management at Russo knows this. Refusal of the showing of the tapes would of flipped me out. Clearly admission of guilt. Offering your money back on the spreader is fishy to.

I know if I was Russo I would not want this free advertising. Call the cops this is criminal. Good Luck


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Any update on this?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I made a couple calls back and left messages. No response. I'm not going to pursue it. I have a couple other businesses as well as snow. My time is most certainly better utilized there. 

However, word has spread like wildfire, and I know personally of three people (aside from the great support here) who have closed or stopped using their accounts with them. One of them is a biggie, and he has posted it to Facebook EVERY single time. Even called and told them why. Side note: they still didn't care, even when told why they lost out on a $5,000 sale to that guy. 

The place truly doesn't care about customers or non customers alike.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

You have not got any path by calling the popo.

Get the repairs done. Suburban Driveline is excellent. Keep your receipts and send the bill to Russo. Tell them they have 15 days to respond. If they don't then file a smalls claim filing on them, call the BBB and cancel your CC payment to them.

For the dollar amount your at this is your best options.

I've had two drive shafts beak over the years, both from u joints. One at 45 and it gave me warning so no big damage at all. The other at 20 with a hard acceleration which did cause significant damage mostly because the transfer case was near failure anyway.

Regardless - for a parking lot if the ujoint failed they should have been at <10mph and would have noticed before all that damage happened. they had screwed around for sure.:angry:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So Bob, how did it run on its first event since the rebuild?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

The saga continues. 

The spreader ran for three minutes and died out. Won't restart, just cranks. F'ing Russo Power Equipment is the best. F'ing liars, thieves, and hacks. Flat out garbage.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Bob, do you have spark when cranking. And what kind of engine briggs


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

This truck was slowly driving from the shoulder onto the roadway. It's all relative.


----------

